#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  API Publication 421 - Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators

## hakkik

Can anyone share API Publication 421 - Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators 



Thanks in advanceSee More: API Publication 421 - Design and Operation of Oil-Water Separators

----------


## selmagis

Here you could find a copy: 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## selmagis

Correct errata you could find on: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gpcshf

thanks

----------


## os12

Thanks a lot!

----------


## ndr

thanks 
i realy need file, you are very very good

----------


## andresmonacho

Link is broken. Can anybody upload again?...


Thanks

Andres Villamil

----------


## Brioh

Tank you very much.

----------


## mmani.engg

Dear Mr.Selmagis

can you send a file again. i need this. please share

Regards*
Mani

----------

